# Back in Spain in 3 Days!!



## JeanP (Sep 11, 2010)

YAY!! I got my visa today, paid for my ticket and I will be back in Spain in 3 days!!

Ill be there for a whole month, so I am super happy about that, going to be house hunting for now.

Quick question, work is crazy and although I will be getting a dongle for 3G, carrying around my laptop is a pain sometimes.

Anyone have experience with iPads, I use mine over here which is 3G enabled via my service provider...its like a little sim card you place in it. Does anyone know if a pre paid one is available in Spain. It is alot easier working off the iPad than laptop when you out and about.

Oh and three cheers for me....back in Spain again:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

JeanP said:


> YAY!! I got my visa today, paid for my ticket and I will be back in Spain in 3 days!!
> 
> Ill be there for a whole month, so I am super happy about that, going to be house hunting for now.
> 
> ...


Hi Jean

Check this out

Vodafone: Internet Móvil Prepago

They do the USB dongle jobbys. Now, I am not familiar with Ipads but cant you use your sim card out of your dongle (or buy one) and just insert it into yout Ipad? or does it not work like that?

Oh it's my age - technology is running away with me!!!


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh Wait
I have found the pages for vodafone, telefonica and orange about ipads
Vodafone: iPad Wi-Fi + 3G
Tarjeta microSIM para iPad con tarjeta. Móviles Tienda móvil Orange
http://www.movistar.es/on/pub/servi...cceso+pub,00.html?v_segmento=AHOG&v_idioma=es

Hope this is of use to you Jean! (Still makes no sense to me!)


----------



## JeanP (Sep 11, 2010)

Ahh Steve you rock...no wonder your business slogan is Superheroes. Thats perfect just the info I need.
Ill just have to translate some of it but looks promising.

Yeah ever since I got the iPad life has been a little easier with my online ventures, most the time im sitting in coffee shops and working with it


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

JeanP said:


> Ahh Steve you rock...no wonder your business slogan is Superheroes. Thats perfect just the info I need.
> Ill just have to translate some of it but looks promising.
> 
> Yeah ever since I got the iPad life has been a little easier with my online ventures, most the time im sitting in coffee shops and working with it


De nada!

I will have to play with one - i am curious! I have the iphone (3g) and love it but its way too small for serious browsing. I have to admit I am soo tempted to take out a contract for iphone 4 but it's soo expensive (not jsut the phone, the flipin tarifs), I have a great cheapy PAYG deal now and think i will end up spending LOADS more if i switch!

They rekon you can use the ipad as a phone? Is that true? Surely you would look rediculous holding that to your ear?


----------



## JeanP (Sep 11, 2010)

Yeah the iPhone 4 is apparently really good, I was suppose to review it but I will be in Spain by that time...Id rather be in Spain to be honest hehe.

The iPad is a bigger version of the iPhone kind of, you can use it as a phone thats true, I have never tried it though...but for browsing the internet, emails, reading books, watching movies and the list goes on, it is fantastic. It is pretty expensive, but it really is worth the expense, ecspecially if you like me you use it for work. And its just another fun gadget hehehe


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

JeanP said:


> Yeah the iPhone 4 is apparently really good, I was suppose to review it but I will be in Spain by that time...Id rather be in Spain to be honest hehe.
> 
> The iPad is a bigger version of the iPhone kind of, you can use it as a phone thats true, I have never tried it though...but for browsing the internet, emails, reading books, watching movies and the list goes on, it is fantastic. It is pretty expensive, but it really is worth the expense, ecspecially if you like me you use it for work. And its just another fun gadget hehehe


Oh i want one.... Mary is trying to get me to Spend 1000€ on a coffee machine, now youve got me thinking about the iPad again... I'm going to be soo skint by the end of the week!

I am so pleased its a fiesta here and everywhere is closed, otherwise I would be giving the old visa card too much abuse today!


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Jean,

A lot of the bars, ayuntamiento and ferries, are providing free wifi, I notice many of the locals are taking their laptops into a bar, buying a drink and connecting to the web,

Hepa


----------



## JeanP (Sep 11, 2010)

> Oh i want one.... Mary is trying to get me to Spend 1000€ on a coffee machine, now youve got me thinking about the iPad again... I'm going to be soo skint by the end of the week!
> 
> I am so pleased its a fiesta here and everywhere is closed, otherwise I would be giving the old visa card too much abuse today!


Trust me you wont go wrong with the ipad, worth every penny I think, and also, I am a coffee nut so Mary is on to something there lol....just close your eyes and buy both haha.



> Jean,
> 
> A lot of the bars, ayuntamiento and ferries, are providing free wifi, I notice many of the locals are taking their laptops into a bar, buying a drink and connecting to the web,
> 
> Hepa


Hi Hepa,
I know about that, and really that is a blessing in disguise. Will save loads of money with that...I dont think they will like me much though as I can sit for hours on end on the net  
Worth a try I guess:tongue1:


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

JeanP said:


> Hi Hepa,
> I know about that, and really that is a blessing in disguise. Will save loads of money with that...I dont think they will like me much though as I can sit for hours on end on the net
> Worth a try I guess:tongue1:



A bar half full is better than an empty one, the proprietors work on the theory that seats full of people attract others,
Hepa


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Hepa said:


> A bar half full is better than an empty one, the proprietors work on the theory that seats full of people attract others,
> Hepa


I was just thinking along those lines. If you are sat contented and happy buying the occasionaly coffee it will draw others in! That's really why many bars install free wifi - to keep you there!

:ranger:

I have spent a lot of time in Greece with friends, and on more than one occason when there is a group of us we have been invited into a quiet bar for a free drink - because the owners know that one group of happy brits in a bar will attract others!


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

steve_in_spain said:


> I was just thinking along those lines. If you are sat contented and happy buying the occasionaly coffee it will draw others in! That's really why many bars install free wifi - to keep you there!
> 
> :ranger:


I don't need wifi to be kept in a bar, however before we connected to the net it was a bonus and we still use the same bar,

Hepa


----------



## JeanP (Sep 11, 2010)

Hepa said:


> A bar half full is better than an empty one, the proprietors work on the theory that seats full of people attract others,
> Hepa


That is true...if I sit there all day with my charm and good looks maybe they should offer me free drinks hehehe.

Then again I might just scare the customers away

All in all, good business strategy I suppose.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

The same bar that I mentioned will also provide a laptop to use. It really does get some use!

Hepa


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

What a cracking idea! Why can't everyone think like that?

English or Spanish bar? Out of curiosity?


----------



## JeanP (Sep 11, 2010)

That is very handy indeed. I read somewhere in the threads about customer service, that is definitley going the extra mile.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

steve_in_spain said:


> What a cracking idea! Why can't everyone think like that?
> 
> English or Spanish bar? Out of curiosity?


Neither, Canarian, called La Taberna de la villa.

Steve there are only three English residents on the island and very few English tourists. Therefore no "English" style pubs or bars, no full English breakfasts. The locals here cater only for the locals but have diversified to provide Venezuelan cuisine there being a large Venezuelan population, hiding from President Chavez.

Sally forth, cross the Ocean to see us, bring Jean from South Africa and enjoy the culture shock,

Hepa


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Hepa said:


> Neither, Canarian, called La Taberna de la villa.
> 
> Steve there are only three English residents on the island and very few English tourists. Therefore no "English" style pubs or bars, no full English breakfasts. The locals here cater only for the locals but have diversified to provide Venezuelan cuisine there being a large Venezuelan population, hiding from President Chavez.
> 
> ...


Sounds lovely to be honest! Jean... Vamos - Bring your iPad


----------



## pensionista (Sep 6, 2010)

Hepa said:


> A bar half full is better than an empty one, the proprietors work on the theory that seats full of people attract others,
> Hepa


In principle it sounds a good idea. However, it can result in every table being occupied by laptop owners all with empty coffee cups. I seem to recall reading about a New York cafe owner who took out the WiFi because the place was full of these people who bought one cup of coffee , sat there for hours and no one else could get in the place.
Most of our local cafes have it installed and the signs are there in some of them that the above is beginning to happen .We have to keep pace with technology I suppose but it has its place.
As an ex licensee I would be wary of installing wifi, it could affect takings in an adverse manner.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

pensionista said:


> In principle it sounds a good idea. However, it can result in every table being occupied by laptop owners all with empty coffee cups. I seem to recall reading about a New York cafe owner who took out the WiFi because the place was full of these people who bought one cup of coffee , sat there for hours and no one else could get in the place.
> Most of our local cafes have it installed and the signs are there in some of them that the above is beginning to happen .We have to keep pace with technology I suppose but it has its place.
> As an ex licensee I would be wary of installing wifi, it could affect takings in an adverse manner.


I think you have a very valid point, but right now the majority of bars/cafe's are not full, especially in small towns in spain so doing / offering something to get people in can only be a good thing. The principle of one customer inside leads to another is very true and frequently used. Someone using their laptop and drinking maybe one coffee per hour is better than an empty seat and one less coffee an hour being bought!

I think the key to making your bar/cafe a success is, like every business, change and adapt with the times. If demand for your drinks becomes so high without wifi then drop the wifi (or implement rules regarding the use/abuse) but when times are tough do all you can to get the punters in!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

steve_in_spain said:


> I think you have a very valid point, but right now the majority of bars/cafe's are not full, especially in small towns in spain so doing / offering something to get people in can only be a good thing. The principle of one customer inside leads to another is very true and frequently used. Someone using their laptop and drinking maybe one coffee per hour is better than an empty seat and one less coffee an hour being bought!
> 
> I think the key to making your bar/cafe a success is, like every business, change and adapt with the times. If demand for your drinks becomes so high without wifi then drop the wifi (or implement rules regarding the use/abuse) but when times are tough do all you can to get the punters in!


Well, in our village we (and many of the locals) sit for an hour over one coffee while we read the paper ... Not a lot of difference really!


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Well, in our village we (and many of the locals) sit for an hour over one coffee while we read the paper ... Not a lot of difference really!


Indeed! Something that has been done for many years! I do it myself sometimes on a Sunday in the summer - costa blanca news, sat on the terrace overlooking the sea...bliss!

I think wifi simply opens up the market to a wider audience and in these uncertain times you need as wide an audience as you can get!


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

The most I have ever seen in this bar, at one time, are five lap tops and they tend to leave early, maybe going home for dinner. Then the bar gets full of diners, however midweek can sometimes be quiet and the computer buffs fill some of the empty tables.

There used to be a couple of internet cafes in the city, but they are long gone.

The thing that for me is surprising, the owners lap top has not been stolen, and it is just left on a table, now if that was England? We do not seem to have many thieves here,


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

pensionista said:


> In principle it sounds a good idea. However, it can result in every table being occupied by laptop owners all with empty coffee cups. I seem to recall reading about a New York cafe owner who took out the WiFi because the place was full of these people who bought one cup of coffee , sat there for hours and no one else could get in the place.
> Most of our local cafes have it installed and the signs are there in some of them that the above is beginning to happen .We have to keep pace with technology I suppose but it has its place.
> As an ex licensee I would be wary of installing wifi, it could affect takings in an adverse manner.


 I think that's the difference between a bar in a town in Spain and a bar in a city like New York. As Alcalaina says people spend hours in bars here with one cup of coffee; always have done and always will do. I remember going to a "terraza" with my parents here on holiday thinking "That will take care of an hour" and my mum knocking back the coffee in 5 minutes and putting on the face of "Where next???"


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hepa said:


> Neither, Canarian, called La Taberna de la villa.
> 
> 
> Hepa


Hepa, Really!!

The Canaries are still part of Spain...


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Hepa, Really!!
> 
> The Canaries are still part of Spain...


When I read your discussions on this forum, I often wonder if I am in another Country. However we are part of Spain, but if the nationalist had their way we would not be.
Me I like it as it is,

Hepa


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hepa said:


> When I read your discussions on this forum, I often wonder if I am in another Country. However we are part of Spain, but if the nationalist had their way we would not be.
> Me I like it as it is,
> 
> Hepa


Yes, Spain is a big country with huge climate and lifestyle differences, but actually, at the moment, there are regular posters from quite a few different regions of Spain and I think we're quite well represented. There could be a few more of us from the centre of the country ...
However I happen to think there are more similarities than differences in the diferent regions of Spain.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Yes, Spain is a big country with huge climate and lifestyle differences, but actually, at the moment, there are regular posters from quite a few different regions of Spain and I think we're quite well represented. There could be a few more of us from the centre of the country ...
> However I happen to think there are more similarities than differences in the diferent regions of Spain.


I am enjoying exploring Spain it was Asturias in September and Granada next year. It is so different from here.


----------

